# Weatherwizard?



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the first part of your prediction has failed! I believe Southern new England has plowed twice before xmass. Yet you stated there will be no plowing before then. Also areas from NYC north are above avg in snowfall so far this winter, with yet another winter storm coming tonight. I believe plowers in your own state have plowed about 3-4 times already. Alot better then last winter!



When i said the exact opposite of you, i was deemed foolish!



Please come back!:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Weatherwizard 
Member Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: Connecticut
Posts: 30

Well It is now the end of November, and I stand on my call for hardly any snow in Southern New England. The weather pattern has been below normal for much of November, and everyone around us from SC, to Tenn, to PA,NJ,OH, etc have seen snow. We have seen none. The weather pattern has about 7-10 days left before a milder flow will take charge. Unfortunately for the next 7-10 days while the cold is here, there will be no solid precpitation worth noting. The warm air will prevail through X-Mas, so don't expect any snowstorms in Southern New England for at least the next 3-4 weeks.


December finish below avg in temps in Southern New England and above avg in snow fall!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

We copy your traffic tls22, no need for a mic check.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice to see you're not one of those people who dwell on things


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think Weatherwizard is standing in line at toysrus still trying to exchange his weather telling magic 8 ball for a little weather station. The magic 8 ball isnt so magic!


----------

